# Ingrid Klimke withdrawn from individual



## Faro (31 July 2012)

May be a bit behind with things here, as I'm trying to follow the SJ in the office, deliberately with no sound on, pretending to work.  And it looks as if Ingrid has withdrawn from the individual.  Hope all's okay and that it's only because he wasn't on form for SJ - nothing worse!  Meanwhile - come on Tina, Mary and Zara!


----------



## bumblebee_ (31 July 2012)

How do i watch it on the computer?  I am gonna do the same - pretend I'm working!! lol


----------



## Faro (31 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2xs7

Hope I'm allowed to put this link on here.  If not - apologies and I am sure TFC will remove it if so.


----------



## bumblebee_ (31 July 2012)

thanks


----------



## nagseastsussex (31 July 2012)

hi do we know how WFP is placed for the individuals?


----------



## BigRed (31 July 2012)

he didn't do well enough to qualify for the individual.


----------



## Fanatical (31 July 2012)

WFP didn't qualify for the individuals. Although he finished in the top 25 of the team comp, only 3 team members can go forward for the individual medals and Zara, Mary and Tina were all above him in the team standings.


----------



## nagseastsussex (31 July 2012)

Sorry to be pain but do we know if tina, mary or zara got anything in the individuals ?  wish I was not at work


----------



## Liostro (31 July 2012)

Mary 5th Tina 6th and Zara 8th  
Shame no indicidual medals but very well ridden by team GB!!!


----------

